# March 07 TOM-Christmas Cheer 2006



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the place where everyone who wants to participate should post their reviews for the tobacco of the month for March.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

First impression: Damn, that's some sweet baccy. I found myself wanting to chew the smoke. Thanks for picking this for the TOM, I don't think I'd have gotten it otherwise.

Beyond that, I'll wait until I've had a few bowls.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I posted my review a while ago but here is a link so the folks who haven't read it can 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56819

Shawn p


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Had my first bowl and was surprised by the dryness of the baccy out of the tin and lack of what everyone else is saying about it! I'm going to try to add a bit of humidity to it over the next couple of days and give it another shot. I just know this stuff has to better than that first impression.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I've been smoking this stuff for a little while now...it's some damned good VA flake. There's *something* in this stuff ... I keep getting notes of nutmeg ? ... cinnamon ? ... then it goes away before I can truely put my finger on it. There's something about this blend that has the occasional uncanny sweetnes to it while, if memory serves, McClellend has stated in the past that there are no casings in this blend.

How'd day do dat ??


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I just finished the tin I started a couple months ago. Upon opening the tin, the first whiff you get from CC is the familiar fermentation from McClelland. Along with this there are undertones of spices.

Early on, the tobacco was a bit moist and definately took a "Couple" of matches to get going. (Trying to get that perfect one stroke light, could result in scorched taste buds)

I found CC to be a sublime VA, when approached with caution. The flavors of CC are more pronounced than any "natural" VA i've tried. The two flavors I come up with are clove/cinnamon. This became more apparent to me as the tobacco dried and the fermentation faded.

I would suggest (after trial and definately error) to rub the flakes to desired consistancy early on, before it becomes brittle and difficult to work with.

Craige


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Stopped at a Tinderbox on Mon. while down the Cape to see what they had for baccy. Not many tins in stock but had a tin of CC so I thought I'd try it as it was being reviewed here. When I got it home and opened it, I discovered that it was actually 2005 CC. Found it sweet and less tongue bite then I usually get from VA..think its a chemistry thing as I sipped this. Didn't get the cinnamon /clove that a few others did. but had only 1 bowl so far. Is there much difference to blend year to year?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Smoked some more of my Christmas Cheer today. When the can was opened it was freakishly dry and did not seem to have a lot of flavors that many have spoken of. I added a couple of drops of water and sealed it back up. Smoked a big bowl this afternoon after several days of rehydration. I must say this has really changed!

Lots of sweetness and toast characters. Very full for a Virginia IMHO. I can now start to see why there in much rave about this blend. Hopefully it gets even better!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

anyone else been smoking this?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The first bowl I had of it was way too wet. After I let it sit a while and rubbed it out really well, I found it smoked much better. As someone else mentioned, when you open the can up, you know it's a McClelland blend. It had some good flavors and more depth than a most Virginias I've had. I really enjoyed.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

croatan said:


> The first bowl I had of it was way too wet. After I let it sit a while and rubbed it out really well, I found it smoked much better. As someone else mentioned, when you open the can up, you know it's a McClelland blend. It had some good flavors and more depth than a most Virginias I've had. I really enjoyed.


Did you smoke any w/o rubbing it out? I've just been kind of folding it a little and shoving it in the bowl, the one time I rubbed it out it didn't taste as good.

Sigh...I'm really not gaining the upper hand with these baccys.

:ss


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> Did you smoke any w/o rubbing it out? I've just been kind of folding it a little and shoving it in the bowl, the one time I rubbed it out it didn't taste as good.
> 
> Sigh...I'm really not gaining the upper hand with these baccys.
> 
> :ss


I have smoked it both ways and I would agree with you somewhat. I liked it both ways but it did burn and taste better without thr rubbing.

I just LOVE cheer that's all there is to it p

Shawn


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

ShawnP said:


> I have smoked it both ways and I would agree with you somewhat. I liked it both ways but it did burn and taste better without thr rubbing.
> 
> I just LOVE cheer that's all there is to it p
> 
> Shawn


Cheer...:dr

Wait'll I get my TAD pictures up.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> Cheer...:dr
> 
> Wait'll I get my TAD pictures up.


Well get on it slacker 

We all wanna see those pics dammit.

Shawn p


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

a.paul said:


> Did you smoke any w/o rubbing it out? I've just been kind of folding it a little and shoving it in the bowl, the one time I rubbed it out it didn't taste as good.
> 
> Sigh...I'm really not gaining the upper hand with these baccys.
> 
> :ss


Yeah, but the time I didn't rub it out, it was really moist. I'll give it another shot tonight


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

croatan said:


> Yeah, but the time I didn't rub it out, it was really moist. I'll give it another shot tonight


I let a few flakes dry out for half an hour or so and stuffed them in. I actually thought the flavor was a little better moister than dry...but I'm a well known weirdo anyway.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Had my second bowl of this tonight and it confirmed what I thought about the first bowl - awesome! Bright and sweet, lots of flavor. I rubbed my out and used a modified frank method, after letting it dry out for an hour. Only two re-lights the entire bowl.

p


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, smoking some more now. Paired with some Glenfiddich 15. I let it dry out a little and didn't rub it out this time. Very enjoyable and holding a light pretty well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

This is one of those tobaccos that for me could be better. My hang up which kind of the drags this blend from killer down to great is the cut. I love flakes, i'm a solid member in fold and stuff club, but do you do with an inch of flake? Rubbing this stuff out doesn't help much either, just small bits and chucks. With a longer flake this stuff would be prefect.

As for taste, i don't get a lot of sweetness, more of a rich tartness with a buttload of power flooding the nose. For me the red virginias in this blend show the best just past the midpoint of the bowl and linger well into the tangy finish. I've also noticed the more i dry this the more cinnamon shows up, much like smokinmojo found.


Not so bitey but it could get up on ya if you tried to smoke it fast. Rubbed out it smokes a little hot and in 1 inch flakes i cant get it to burn, oh vell. I'll keep trying to find the perfect pipe to pair it with and maybe i will find killer cheer.


Great stuff but not a favorite

Root


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's my issue with McC broken flakes. hard as hell to pack well.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> I just finished the tin I started a couple months ago. Upon opening the tin, the first whiff you get from CC is the familiar fermentation from McClelland. Along with this there are undertones of spices.
> 
> Early on, the tobacco was a bit moist and definately took a "Couple" of matches to get going. (Trying to get that perfect one stroke light, could result in scorched taste buds)
> 
> ...


The more I smoke of this the more I like it, from my trials with this tobacco I have learned to smoke it slow, I do enjoy it and can't wait for next year at this time when I pop open my other tin to see how it has aged.
Edit-forgot to say the flavor that stands out to me with this is the cinnamon like craige mentioned.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Just had my first boleo of this goodness out of my homemade briar. I tried to rub this out but, as others have mentioned, you just get smaller nuggets. Mine was pretty wet and wouldn't stay lit worth a crap so I just took it slow and relit about 20 times. Every green puff was sublime. Even as is smoldered out it stayed scrumdiddlyumptious. This stuff was so rich and tasty. It hit a spot that no cigar ever could. So good, so right. I'm sold. I've sniffed many a tin and this whole extra fancy ketchup smell is very unique to me. I find it amazing at how little the smell in the tin translates once you introduce the leaf to the flame. The bowl got gurggly at the 2/3 mark but stayed tasty to the end. Even with my trials with CC, this may just be my new go-to along with Old Gowrie but I'm a noob and don't know :BS . Loved the room note. Stick this in your pipe and smoke it. :tu 

SB


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

SilvrBck said:


> Just had my first boleo of this goodness out of my homemade briar. I tried to rub this out but, as others have mentioned, you just get smaller nuggets. Mine was pretty wet and wouldn't stay lit worth a crap so I just took it slow and relit about 20 times. Every green puff was sublime. Even as is smoldered out it stayed scrumdiddlyumptious. This stuff was so rich and tasty. It hit a spot that no cigar ever could. So good, so right. I'm sold. I've sniffed many a tin and this whole extra fancy ketchup smell is very unique to me. I find it amazing at how little the smell in the tin translates once you introduce the leaf to the flame. The bowl got gurggly at the 2/3 mark but stayed tasty to the end. Even with my trials with CC, this may just be my new go-to along with Old Gowrie but I'm a noob and don't know :BS . Loved the room note. Stick this in your pipe and smoke it. :tu
> 
> SB


Great another Cheer lover  This stuff is awesome man and it never gets old. Pretty soon you collection of tobacco will be a bright RED :tu

Shawn


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have three tins of this. I finally decided to crack one open. The smell was very Catsupy and smoky, like BBQ sauce. The moisture level was not too bad so I went right at it in my Boswell Bent Grooved Billard, which is dedicated to Christmas Cheer. I am not crazy about the broken flake, but it rubbed out and packed well.

The smoky flavor actually came through in the smoke. There was some sweetness as well. All in all, it is a very pleasing smoke with lots if complexity of flavor with nothing dominating. Just a great blend. I will look forward to some more bowls of this soon.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> ...I will look forward to some more bowls of this soon.


I look forward to CC '07!!! :tu

SB


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I really need to try one of mine - I almost (actually did) forgot.
All I've had was to 2001 so far - damn near killed me but it tasted good


----------

